# Rogers announces plans for IPhone 3gs



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

According to the article linked below, plans sound similar to the ones available last year. 


MacNN | Rogers Wireless reintroduces 6GB iPhone 3GS data plan


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

If I had or were going to get a Canadian iPhone I would jump ALL OVER that 6Gb/$30 deal.

Yes, it's true that 93% of Canadian iPhone users -- including many here -- use 500MB or less, but for the extra $5 you have FUTURE GROWTH.

And taking a look at what devs have planned for the future, you're going to need that generous bandwidth going forward.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

chas_m said:


> If I had or were going to get a Canadian iPhone I would jump ALL OVER that 6Gb/$30 deal.


I might be able to finally convince my CFO (wife) that this is the deal that we want. I'm happy to see that.

There's one thing I haven't seen addressed yet:
OK, here's how I understand things:
The 8GB iPhone 3G is $99 (this is the one that was $199 yesterday)
The 16GB iPhone 3Gs is $199
The 32 GB iPhone 3Gs is $299

The one thing I haven't seen answered yet is what about the 16GB iPhone 3G? Are the retailers just sending back all their stock, or are they discounted?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

twolf3232 said:


> I might be able to finally convince my CFO (wife) that this is the deal that we want. I'm happy to see that.
> 
> There's one thing I haven't seen addressed yet:
> OK, here's how I understand things:
> ...


In the States I've read that they are discounting the 16GB iPhone 3G to $149 until stick runs out... Not sure about Rogers/Fido... Call!!?


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> In the States I've read that they are discounting the 16GB iPhone 3G to $149 until stick runs out... Not sure about Rogers/Fido... Call!!?


Yeah, unfortunately, it's not 9:00 yet and I wouldn't expect their sales call centre to be open yet, and yesterday, they weren't sharing anything.

I would actually tend to go to a mall and ask in person.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've read around and am still not sure...
So will you have to pay extra to tether?
Or will my 6GB plan finally make sense?

on a side note, G-Mo. Futurama was just picked up to come back to TV with new episodes following the success of their direct to DVD movies.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

corey111 said:


> on a side note, G-Mo. Futurama was just picked up to come back to TV with new episodes following the success of their direct to DVD movies.


Well, bite my shiny metal ass... That's awsome!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I just called Rogers, and switched my 1GB /$30 plan to the 6GB plan


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

corey111 said:


> I've read around and am still not sure...
> So will you have to pay extra to tether?
> Or will my 6GB plan finally make sense?
> 
> on a side note, G-Mo. Futurama was just picked up to come back to TV with new episodes following the success of their direct to DVD movies.


Sweeeeet, that more exciting than 3GS news  futurama is awsome!


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like Rogers & Fido will have cheaper 16GB 3G phones until stock runs out.
Rogers/Fido Lower iPhone 3G Price To $99


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Does anyone know if we'll be able to use tethering with our existing 6GB plan, or will there be any extra fee for tethering or something that we have to opt in?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Does anyone know if we'll be able to use tethering with our existing 6GB plan, or will there be any extra fee for tethering or something that we have to opt in?


Here's a thread where someone discusses their conversation with Rogers about it:
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/77066-rogers-tethering.html


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree with Chas about the extra bandwidth - I haven't had time to inquire any further about the itunes movie downloads on your phone, but I wonder if this means you can choose a movie to download (while on the phone) to your mac at home or is this direct to your phone?

Obviously if it's the latter than the larger data plan is great. I still seeing that as a lg dload for a phone though.

On another note, I wonder how much it is to exchange a 3G for the 3Gs? I haven't called Rogers on that one just yet. Tempting if it's not alot, but I thought I read that AT&T will do it for 2x's the regular price.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Does anyone know if we'll be able to use tethering with our existing 6GB plan, or will there be any extra fee for tethering or something that we have to opt in?


If you already (as of yesterday) have a data plan of 1GB or more, you are free to tether at least for 2009; and Rogers policy is unknown after that.

3.0 requires that you call Rogers to allow tethering on your account.

Anything further is speculative only.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

twolf3232 said:


> I might be able to finally convince my CFO (wife) that this is the deal that we want. I'm happy to see that.
> 
> There's one thing I haven't seen addressed yet:
> OK, here's how I understand things:
> ...


To answer my own question: $179

I am now the proud owner of a white 16GB iPhone with the 6GB data plan


----------



## vwDavid (Mar 11, 2004)

*3GS w/o Data plan*

So the recent reports from Rogers that it is now NOT possible to get an iPhone w/o Data plan. The recent rogers info looks to be worded to this effect.

A buddy told me he believes you can still go to a wireless retailer and get an iphone w/o data plan and that those reports are only for phones ordered directly from Rogers. I'd be surprised if that is the case though.

Any new definitive information on this front? Is it at all possible to get an iPhone w/o data package?


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

http://www.macnn.com said:


> Rogers Wireless also plans to have a special "no-term" price for each device at launch.


This is the one that I'm really interested in. I have been without contract for two years and I'll be damned if end up in one again. Paying extra up front is worth it to be able to just call them up and cancel because of their continued BS.

God, I hate their monopoly in Canada. Too bad the iPhone is the only one worth buying.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

twolf3232 said:


> To answer my own question: $179
> 
> I am now the proud owner of a white 16GB iPhone with the 6GB data plan


Seems hardly worth it, when next week you could get the 3GS (16GB) for only $20 more...


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> Seems hardly worth it, when next week you could get the 3GS (16GB) for only $20 more...


I was going to say the same thing. Why not wait one week? But I guess if the new features of the 3GS don't appeal to you, then congrats and enjoy your new iPhone.


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

*Rogers FAQ on 3GS*

Here.


----------



## monica_69 (Jul 11, 2008)

they still haven't answered how much it will cost us existing 3G customers who want to upgrade to the 3G S


----------



## countryharvest (May 24, 2009)

*rogers*

finally some affordable prices for an iphone, count me in


----------

